# End Grain Board Recap



## Tom Smart (Nov 14, 2020)

Been working the last few weeks to complete projects for an online sale that begins in a week. I drop everything off at the venue tomorrow. Here a few of the end grain boards I’ll be taking. I posted several progress pictures for these in the “What Did You Do In Your Shop Today”thread.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 7 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 14, 2020)

Biggest collection of different 3D cutting boards I've seen! Totally impressive! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 14, 2020)

Do you have plans for these, or how did you figure out some of them? Chuck


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 14, 2020)

I do have plans/instructions from MTM Wood’s website. He has a robust YouTube channel as well.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Nov 14, 2020)

Beauties all ..almost too nice to cut on. Good luck with the show.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## trc65 (Nov 14, 2020)

All very cool, but my favorites are the "waffle" boards. To my brain, they look like the perfect drawer inserts for sorting screws!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Nov 14, 2020)

Those should sell fast. Can you give us a link to the online sales site? I'll promote these to some well-heeled friends of mine.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | +Karma 2


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 14, 2020)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Those should sell fast. Can you give us a link to the online sales site? I'll promote these to some well-heeled friends of mine.


Larry, thanks! Here is a link to the upcoming event with the _Waterford Foundation:_

“Join us for A Landmark Holiday in Waterford: shop, tour, play and support local artisans and the Foundation, Nov 21 - Dec 5th!
Subscribe to our YouTube channel for great Waterford content.”

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Nov 14, 2020)

Wow, those are inspiring!!! Thanks for sharing the progre pictures as well as the stunning completion!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## djg (Nov 14, 2020)

Pretty amazing! I too like the 'waffle' pattern. I don't know if I could use the checker board ones though. I'd start feeling a little sick and probably cut myself.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Nov 14, 2020)

Tom, thanks for that link and I subscribed to their YT channel. I love stuff like that. I'll check back for the online fair.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stephen45710 (Nov 14, 2020)

These are quite impressive. Very nice boards!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Nov 14, 2020)

wood investment + labor hours + tools wear + consumables + profit = How much do you have to sell them for?

they are super nice, I hope the buyers are willing to pay enough to make it worth your while

I'm guessing $200 plus per

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 14, 2020)

Fantastic line-up! Some of those could trigger an epileptic seizure.... might want to include a warning/disclaimer...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 14, 2020)

vegas urban lumber said:


> wood investment + labor hours + tools wear + consumables + profit = How much do you have to sell them for?
> 
> they are super nice, I hope the buyers are willing to pay enough to make it worth your while
> 
> I'm guessing $200 plus per


I hope they are too Trev. To be honest, I could never make a living doing these, they take me waaaay too long to put together. In one sense I’m just shuffling money from one pocket to the other, but I take it from that second pocket, call it “profit” and buy some new tools.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 14, 2020)

Very well done Tom! The thing about the waffle board ones is you look at them from a slightly different angle and they go from perfect little drawers to truncated pyramids. The 2 big ones are my favorites. I've fallen out of my chair twice trying to type this up and looking at them

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 15, 2020)

Wildthings said:


> Very well done Tom! The thing about the waffle board ones is you look at them from a slightly different angle and they go from perfect little drawers to truncated pyramids. The 2 big ones are my favorites. I've fallen out of my chair twice trying to type this up and looking at them


The waffle board “illusion” is very Mad Magazine, for those that remember it. They had an image with three tubes I could never wrap my head around.

I had one other board with a pattern similar to the large ones but the waves went inward rather than expanding. I gave that one away to #2 daughter for her birthday. I also gifted one of the zig zag ones to a friend.


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Nov 15, 2020)

I just saw this on Etsy. Very similar to one you did. https://www.etsy.com/listing/633898809/3d-waffle-end-grain-cutting-board?ref=hp_opfy-1&frs=1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 15, 2020)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> I just saw this on Etsy. Very similar to one you did. https://www.etsy.com/listing/633898809/3d-waffle-end-grain-cutting-board?ref=hp_opfy-1&frs=1


Yep his pictures really show what I'm referring to

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 15, 2020)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> I just saw this on Etsy. Very similar to one you did. https://www.etsy.com/listing/633898809/3d-waffle-end-grain-cutting-board?ref=hp_opfy-1&frs=1


Yeah, Larry, there are quite a few examples of MTM Wood's work on Etsy. I check on occasion to get ideas for pricing things, but they are so divergent it doesn't help much, confuses me in fact.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 15, 2020)

Very nice flat work for a spinner....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Nov 15, 2020)

I sure am glad I just sell the wood for these. Would drive me bonkers trying to make one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 15, 2020)

Yeah, I've gotta get back to spinning. Been off the lathe most of the summer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

